# need help for church history in England



## cupotea (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm reading and translating Matthew Henry biography, I encounter this 
paragraph:

The first important news which reached him in the great 
city was, that the king had empowered certain individuals
to grant licenses exempting the several persons, named in 
a schedule annexed, from prosecution, or molestation. 
1. For not taking the oaths of allegiance and supremacy ; 
or 2. Upon the prerogative writ for ,£20 a month, or upon 
outlawries, or excom. capiend. for the said causes; or 3. 
For not coming to church; or 4. For not receiving the 
sacrament; or 5. By reason of their conviction for recusancy, 
or exercise of their religion, a command to stay 
proceedings already begun for any of the causes aforesaid. 
The price of one license was '£10 for a single 
person; but if several joined, the price was £16 ; and 
eight might join in taking out one license. 

I'd like to know:

1) the persons listed under 1-5 would be granted licence, is it right?

2) what does "Upon the prerogative writ for £20 a month, or upon 
outlawries, or excom. capiend. for the said causes" mean? I don't understand
what do "the prerogative writ for £20 a month" and "excom. capiend" mean?

The time for the above mentioned matter is around 1687, this book
tells me.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cupotea (Apr 17, 2008)

Oops,

I forgot to ask for point 5,"a command to stay 
proceedings already begun for any of the causes aforesaid", what is this
command to stay proceedings?

Thanks.


----------



## Zadok (Apr 17, 2008)

Duncan

Can you tell me which English edition of his biography are you reading and at what page(s)?


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 17, 2008)

writ de excommunicato capiendo

Royal writ for the capture, arrest and imprisonment of an excommunicate who after forty days was still unreconciled and whose name had been sent to the chancery by the bishop.
(Heath, Peter. Church and Realm, 1272-1461, 362)


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 17, 2008)

"a command to stay proceedings already begun"

to stop in place any legal proceedings which were already in process.


----------



## cupotea (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks to Pastor Marshall, I enjoy your website so much, and I'll
translate some articles on your site DV


----------



## cupotea (Apr 17, 2008)

Zadok said:


> Duncan
> 
> Can you tell me which English edition of his biography are you reading and at what page(s)?



The link is here:

Memoirs of the Life, Character, and ... - Google Book Search

on page 62 top


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Apr 17, 2008)

duncan001 said:


> I'm reading and translating Matthew Henry biography, I encounter this
> paragraph:
> 
> The first important news which reached him in the great
> ...



Try here - this may be of some help.


----------



## cupotea (Apr 23, 2008)

I have new question to ask (maybe this has less to do with church history).

In the same M.H. biography, on page 77:

The making of two distinct orders of deacons and priests is certainly owned by submitting to two distinct ordinations ; a scripture deacon seems to be ordained 
to serve tables, and not to give himself to the word and prayer ; and it is very hard for one who is self-devoted to the ministry, to say that he thinks himself moved by 
the Holy Ghost to take upon him the office of a deacon. 

Could I understand this sentence "a scripture deacon seems to be ordained 
to serve tables, and not to give himself to the word and prayer " as, according to
the scripture, a deacon should serve tables, and not give himself to the word and
prayer? Does the deacon here have anything to do with the deacons under the
episcopal system?

Why did Mr.Henry say "and it is very hard for one who is self-devoted to the ministry, to say that he thinks himself moved by 
the Holy Ghost to take upon him the office of a deacon"?

Also on the same page , in the paragraph after the above paragraph, there's a Greek
word which I have no idea of , since I couldn't type any Greek word, coud someone
take a look at it?

Thanks for all helps.


----------

